# Two Cockapoo's at Many tears rescue



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

such a shame, there are two (Jacee and Jacob) on the Many Tears website, again from wales, 10 months, says came from a breeders, not had much socialisation and very shy, also will need housetraining. Obviously been bred and then kept in kennels, it breaks my heart when we know how their characters should be at age, bouncing over everyone spreading their love. Oh it would be lovely to have the time to dedicate to giving them a new life.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am convinced there should be laws for pet dogs that insist that new mothers must be fostered in families so the pups can be raised properly indoors until rehomed. The foster family could get a free puppy as payment. 

These poor little creatures, so many months of unlearning to do. it will be a monumental task.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Heartbreaking looking at all the homeless dogs, its especially hard to think of a cockapoo not being lavished in love everyday. However every dog melts my heart. I hope that they can all find a forever home. I sponsored a kennel for a short time for Donna as a thankyou for the calendar, now I have looked at the website again, I haven't known what to get my bestfriend and partner for Christmas, so now I know, I will get another kennel sponsorship.

(Neala on the website looks like a sweet little Lola mini me)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know it is sad about all of the dogs, I hate that we are starting to see more Cockapoo's in rescue alongside all the other poor dogs that need caring for, I guess that is the unfortunate result of them being so popular now. My sister has fostered quite a few dogs for many tears and I think she will again when her circumstances allow.


----------

